# A nuance de "tu" (tutear) no PT-BR



## terredepomme

Estou traduzindo uma HQ do Brasil, e uma dos personagens fala com "tu." Todos os personagens falam com "você," então acho que tem alguma diferença da nuance que o autor quer exprimir. Sei que no Brasil, 1) a gente no Sul tutea, e 2) tutear é considerado como arcaico. A HQ não acontece no Brasil, então não acho que a personagem é do Sul. Então talvez ela esta falando duma maneira arcaica, como "thou" e "thee" no Ingles?


----------



## Vanda

Ou pode ser de Portugal, ou do sul do Brasil, ou ainda do Rio de Janeiro (caso sejam no Brasil). Não, não é arcaico, é mais regional mesmo.
Quando os autores querem um registro arcaico, geralmente optam por ''vossemecê''.


----------



## terredepomme

Mas a ambientação não é no mundo real. Como entender?


----------



## Vanda

ah! Bem... Talvez quisesse variar, usando falas regionais.


----------



## terredepomme

Então o que é a nuança dessa fala regional? É que tutear é considerado como coloquial e dialético, como o Ingles do Sul dos estados unidos?


----------



## Istriano

Hum, no Rio de Janeiro o uso do tu varia. Se usa mais nas favelas que nos bairros nobres.
Alguém diz que o tu faz parte do ''dialeto de malandro''.
Na Bahia, o tu é ''coisa da roça'', do interior, não se usa na capital, nem mesmo nas favelas.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Isso depende muito, teria que conhecer um pouco as características do personagem em questão. Por exemplo, há situações em que tutear é considerado deselegante. É comum pessoas tutearem em família, e fora do ambiente desta, usarem "você". Mas muitas vezes tutear é um modo afetivo, intimista de falar... 
Você sabe dizer de onde é a HQ? De onde é o personagem que fala "tu"? Algumas características dele?
Em todo caso, certamente deve tornar essa diferença visível em sua tradução...


----------



## GOODVIEW

Istriano said:


> Hum, no Rio de Janeiro o uso do tu varia. Se usa mais nas favelas que nos bairros nobres.
> Alguém diz que o tu faz parte do ''dialeto de malandro''.
> Na Bahia, o tu é ''coisa da roça'', do interior, não se usa na capital, nem mesmo nas favelas.



Complementando a informação do Istriano, no Rio de Janeiro, quando se usa "tu", conjuga-se o verbo na 3a pessoa:

Tu vai querer?
Tu vem amanhã?
Que que tu tá falando? 
Hoje tu tá uma gatinha!
Tu vai comprar aquela parada?


----------



## JotaPB

Aqui na região onde eu moro (interior da Paraíba), o tu é usado por pessoas que tenham muita familiaridade entre si e o discurso não trate de assunto sério. Dois irmãos normalmente se tratam por tu, assim como a mãe trata por tu os filhos na maioria dos casos, exceto quando, por exemplo, queira passar um sermão, momento em que usa-se o você (como já falei, para dar um ar de seriedade ao discurso). Duas pessoas de mesma idade, ou idade semelhante, que não se conheçam geralmente tratam-se por você, exceto quando um deles queira dar à fala um ar de descontração. Eu particularmente não costumo tratar alguém por tu logo de cara (assim como a maioria das pessoas que eu conheço)... eu tenho para mim que isso é mais comum na linguagem "malandra", por assim dizer . Pais, avós, tios, padrinhos, professores e idosos são invariavelmente tratados por o senhor/a senhor. 

Quanto a conjugação, é um assunto interessante. Por aqui, o "s" final transforma-se em um "r" bem suave. É bem mais comum, por exemplo, dizer-se "ur livrur" do que "os livros",  assim como costuma se dizer "mermo" ao invés de "mesmo"; "quérir" ao invés de "queres" (embora esse último seja comum; quéis também se usa); "var" ao invés de vais e assim por diante. Tu conjugado como você, penso que seja mais comum nas cidades maiores... no interior, a regra geral é a que eu já falei. Sim... "tu sois" é mais comumente usado do que "tu és", embora nas cidades maiores a segunda forma seja mais comum, em conjunto com "tu é". No passado, a regra é retirar o "t" da conjugação gramatical do "tu": assim, "tu disseste" torna-se "tu dissesse"; "tu falaste" torna-se "tu falasse" e assim por diante. "Tu disse" e "tu falou" não são tão comuns, mas ouve-se. 

No imperativo, mantem-se a distinção entre as formas para "tu" e para você/o senhor. "Vai", por exemplo, é associado a tu, enquanto "vá" é associado a você/o senhor. Dizer "vai" para alguém que se deveria tratar de "você" ou "o senhor" pode soar muito rude e áspero (como se se estivesse usando de um tom autoritário). "Vá" é mais respeitoso/menos íntimo, e o pronome é muitas vezes explicitado, para dar um ar ainda mais "gentil", por assim dizer ("você vá"/"o senhor vá" são mais delicados que um simples "vá" e infinitamente mais delicados que um "vai" seco, que fica restrito às situações familiares).Isso acontece acontece com quase todos os verbos: (vem (tu)/venha (você); anda (tu)/ande (você).... e assim por diante, exceto o verbo "ser", cujo o imperativo é invariavelmente "seja". A forma "sê" é rural.

 Mantem-se, também, as distinções entre te/teu/tua e lhe/seu/sua (o oblíquo "o/a" não existe). A regra é a mesma que eu já havia falado: te/teu/tua para quem se pode tratar por "tu" e lhe/seu/sua para os que se devem tratar por você/o senhor. Às vezes, o "lhe" é usado também associado ao "tu", mas não acho que o "te" soaria natural sendo associado com "o senhor". Como diria minha avó "tu" (e por analogia seus oblíquos e possessivos) é uma palavra muito "certa" (ou seja certeira... dói nos ouvidos quando é mal utilizada, devido à carga de desrespeito que pode trazer).

Acho que esse esquema que eu dei aqui é o mesmo para grande parte do Nordeste (exceto Salvador e Arredores, Alagoas e Ceará), e também para grande parte da região Norte.

Espero ter ajudado


----------



## Istriano

JotaPB said:


> Às vezes, o "lhe" é usado também associado ao "tu"


O mesmo ocorre no Pará e no Maranhão: usam o tu com *lhe*. 
Bem como *se *reflexivo:_ tu vai(s) se arrepender, visse? _(_Nóis se vê depois /Nóis se vemo(s) _não é nada raro).


----------



## Audie

JotaPB said:


> Aqui na região onde eu moro (interior da  Paraíba), o tu é usado por pessoas que tenham muita familiaridade entre  si e o discurso não trate de assunto sério. Dois irmãos normalmente se  tratam por tu, assim como a mãe trata por tu os filhos na maioria dos  casos, exceto quando, por exemplo, queira passar um sermão, momento em  que usa-se o você (como já falei, para dar um ar de seriedade ao  discurso). Duas pessoas de mesma idade, ou idade semelhante, que não se  conheçam geralmente tratam-se por você, exceto quando um deles queira  dar à fala um ar de descontração


Assim também é com o '_visse_', que na TV botam na boca de todo nordestino e em qualquer situação. O '_visse_' é diretamente ligado ao uso do '_tu_'. É de uso geral, do doutor à faxineira. Mas nem o doutor nem a faxineira vão usá-lo quando tratarem com gente de mais cerimônia. Será sempre na mesma ocasião em que se puder usar o '_tu_', ou seja, na informalidade, e, digamos, de igual pra igual. Não se chega para um estranho, ou para um superior e se tasca um '_visse_' no fim da frase, como se vê nas novelas. Para 'o _senhor_' e '_você_' é '_viu_', para '_tu_' é '_visse_'.





JotaPB said:


> Quanto a conjugação, é um assunto interessante.  Por aqui, o "s" final transforma-se em um "r" bem suave. É bem mais  comum, por exemplo, dizer-se "ur livrur" do que "os livros",  assim como  costuma se dizer "mermo" ao invés de "mesmo"


O danado é ter gente por aqui (no Recife) que bate o pé teimando que a gente não fala assim, que pronuncia os '_s_' todos certinhos. Essa do '_tu sois'_ é bem verdade. No Recife se ouve, mas é mais entre os bem menos escolarizados, pelo menos essa era a visão que eu tinha quando estava na escola. 

Arrematando o que já disseram, terredepomme vai ter que ver principalmente se o personagem emprega o '_tu_' com o verbo conjugado na 2ª ou na 3ª pessoa do singular (ou até da 2ª do plural, como bem lembrou JotaPB). Se for o primeiro caso ('_tu_' + verbo na 2ª pessoa), pode ser que o autor queira dar um ar  meio excêntrico ao personagem, já que dificilmente o brasileiro utiliza na fala a conjugação da 2ª pessoa exatamente como se aprende (ou se aprendia) na gramática.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Audierunt said:


> O danado é ter gente por aqui (no Recife) que bate o pé teimando que a gente não fala assim, que pronuncia os '_s_' todos certinhos. Essa do '_tu sois'_  é bem verdade. No Recife se ouve, mas é mais entre os bem menos  escolarizados, pelo menos essa era a visão que eu tinha quando estava na  escola.


Interessante vocês mencionarem isso. Em geral as pessoas  acreditam que só carioca fala "mermo", mas eu já cansei de ouvir  pessoas de outros estados falando assim. Esse fenômeno, que é bastante  normal em espanhol da América Latina, é muito comum no nordeste e até em  Minas Gerais também. Nesse aspecto a terra do pão de queijo e a terra  do Pão de Açúcar não são muito diferentes. Eu sei que os mineiros do  fórum devem estar indignados com o que eu estou dizendo agora, mas eu já  cansei de ver mineiros transformando o _s_ em_ r_, inclusive mineiros cultos falando na televisão.

Em  geral as pessoas nem se dão conta de que falam assim e são capazes de  jurar que isso não acontece na fala delas. Agora, esse fenômeno é bem  visível e estigmatizado quando aparece antes de consoantes surdas. Nesse  caso o fenômeno já se limita à fala de pessoas de classe baixa do Rio e  do nordeste, que eu saiba. 

(1) ... mas depois disso ... [maɦ de'poɪ̯ʒ 'dʒisʊ]
(2) castigo [kah'tʃigʊ]
(3) Sebastião [sebahtʃi'ɐ̃ʊ̯̃]

No Rio e em Minas, é possível mesmo entre pessoas educadas aspirar o _s _antes de consoante sonora, como em (1). Nesses casos, o fenômeno geralmente sequer é percebido por quem fala e por quem ouve. Já quando o _s_  é aspirado antes de consoante surda, como em (2) e (3), o fenômeno  nunca passa despercebido e geralmente recebe valoração negativa por  parte dos falantes cultos. 

Quanto ao _tu_, o que eu posso  dizer é que no Rio essa palavra é normalmente associada à fala de favelados e  suburbanos. Contudo, apesar desse estigma, o fato é que muitos  adolescentes de classe média falam assim também. Ou seja, se o sujeito  da história que usou esse _tu _era carioca, ele provavalmente ou era (de origem) pobre ou era adolescente.


----------



## Vanda

Nem pensar, Ariel! Lá pela minha adolescência eu dizia mermo a torto e a direito, (eu e todos a meu redor) e só parei de falar quando alguém me chamou a atenção. OU seja, falamos mesmo ''mermo'', pelo menos na minha região.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Nem pensar, Ariel! Lá pela minha adolescência eu dizia mermo a torto e a direito, (eu e todos a meu redor) e só parei de falar quando alguém me chamou a atenção. OU seja, falamos mesmo ''mermo'', pelo menos na minha região.


Não foi isso o que eu disse?


----------



## Audie

Ariel Knightly said:


> (1) ... mas depois disso ... [maɦ de'poɪ̯ʒ 'dʒisʊ]
> (2) castigo [kah'tʃigʊ]
> (3) Sebastião [sebahtʃi'ɐ̃ʊ̯̃]
> 
> No Rio e em Minas, é possível mesmo entre pessoas educadas aspirar o _s _antes de consoante sonora, como em (1). Nesses casos, o fenômeno geralmente sequer é percebido por quem fala e por quem ouve.


Aqui todos falam desse modo, educados ou deseducados, embora também ocorra o "mai*sh* depois disso", especialmente quando se está falando mais devagar ou lendo em voz alta.


Ariel Knightly said:


> Já quando o _s_  é aspirado antes de consoante surda, como em (2) e (3), o fenômeno  nunca passa despercebido e geralmente recebe valoração negativa por  parte dos falantes cultos.


Se compreendi bem, não me lembro dessa pronúncia por aqui. Nesse caso, penso que é sempre "ca*sh*tigo" e "Seba*sh*tião", mesmo entre os sem escolaridade. [Juro que quando tiver tempo vou aprender esse troço de IPA e afins]


Ariel Knightly said:


> Quanto ao _tu_, o que eu posso   dizer é que no Rio essa palavra é normalmente associada à fala de  favelados e  suburbanos. Contudo, apesar desse estigma, o fato é que  muitos  adolescentes de classe média falam assim também. Ou seja, se o  sujeito  da história que usou esse _tu _era carioca, ele provavalmente ou era (de origem) pobre ou era adolescente.


Mas, como disse terredepomme, "_a ambientação não é no mundo real_".


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Audierunt said:


> ... embora também ocorra o "mai*sh* depois disso", especialmente quando se está falando mais devagar ou lendo em voz alta.


Sim, esse não é um fenômeno obrigatório. A aspiração normalmente só ocorre em fala rápida e relaxada.



			
				Audierunt said:
			
		

> Se compreendi bem, não me lembro dessa pronúncia por aqui. Nesse caso, penso que é sempre "ca*sh*tigo" e "Seba*sh*tião", mesmo entre os sem escolaridade.


A pronúncia [kah'tʃigʊ] seria o mesmo que "cartigo". No Rio também não são todas as pessoas com pouca escolaridade que falam assim. O que eu quis dizer é que esse uso só é encontrado entre essas pessoas. Eu sequer consigo imaginar uma pessoa de origem educada falando "Sebartião".


----------



## Vanda

Foi! E eu estava respondendo a isto:. ''sei que os mineiros do  fórum devem estar indignados com o que eu estou dizendo agora,' e eu: ''nem pensar (que vamos ficar indignados)! É isso mesmo!''


----------



## GOODVIEW

Muito bem-vindo ao fórum, JotaPB, e obrigado pela contribuição tão minuciosa e esclarecedora em vários aspectos, inclusive culturais, que eu particularmente desconhecia. 



> Originalmente postada por  *Ariel Knightly*
> Quanto ao _tu_, o que eu posso dizer é que no Rio essa palavra é normalmente associada à fala de favelados e suburbanos. Contudo, apesar desse estigma, o fato é que muitos adolescentes de classe média falam assim também. Ou seja, se o sujeito da história que usou esse _tu _era carioca, ele provavalmente ou era (de origem) pobre ou era adolescente.



Talvez devamos acrescentar que uma pessoa culta que não seja um adolescente possa falar assim, quando num ambiente em que a linguagem é essa. Eu, que não sou mais um adolescente - estou mais para 3 adolescentes, na verdade -, posso recorrer a esse registro quando estou entre pessoas do meu trabalho, ou lidando com pessoas na rua (o cara da barraca na praia, vendedores de rua em geral, falnelinhas, etc...), ou com o meu filho e seus amigos, etc... Eu diria que esse comportamento se dá por uma questão de empatia, com fins de se fazer graça, ou até para impor um certo respeito. Por exemplo, se o flanelinha pede o dinheiro dele adiantado, você vai se impor muito mais falando a linguagem dele: _Tu num vai ficá aí até o final da noite? Então pra que que tu qué a grana agora? Se liga, mermão! _Agora, um bacana que tenta ponderar com um linguajar elegante? _Perdeu_!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

GOODVIEW said:


> Por exemplo, se o flanelinha pede o dinheiro dele adiantado, você vai se impor muito mais falando a linguagem dele: _Tu num vai ficá aí até o final da noite? Então pra que que tu qué a grana agora? Se liga, mermão! _Agora, um bacana que tenta ponderar com um linguajar elegante? _Perdeu_!


Acho que a sua tática é bem melhor do que a minha, que consiste em vomitar mentalmente na cara do flanelinha...


----------



## Alandria

Até ontem eu jurava que mineiros falavam "mêmo"...
Odeio admitir, mas de vez em quando me pego falando "mermo", mas eu me policio pra não falar assim. Isso é pessoal... 

Isso não acontece com outras palavras, não MESMO.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Alandria said:


> Isso não acontece com outras palavras, não MESMO.


Não que você tenha consciência, talvez. Se acontece em _mesmo_, por que não aconteceria em outras palavras?


----------



## djlaranja

Sou de Recife. Falo "mermo" e ainda quando tenho que forçar a natureza e dizer _mesmo_, o 's' nunca é 'sss': é 'me*jjj*mo' ou 'me*sh*mo' o que sai.

Certa vez comentei com alguém que "perderia a força se falasse assim".

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## JotaPB

Só complementando o meu post anterior: por aqui, os idosos utilizam o tu bem menos do que os jovens. Noto que eles preferem o uso de o senhor/a senhora com gente de idade mais ou menos avançada, e você com os mais moços. Tu fica restrito à família e a amigos muito íntimos. 

Só por curiosidade, vossemecê sobrevive na boca dos mais idosos. Não como forma de respeito, mas como maneira carinhosa de tratar os bebês e as criancinhas de colo.

Obrigado pelas boas vindas, Goodview. Prometo ajudar quanto puder


----------



## Dona Chicória

Achei este tópico muito interessente e agradeço ao JotaPB - e aos demais pelos esclarecimentos.

Já havia percebido este "r" em lugar do "s" em certas  falas, uma delas curiosíssima: minha saudosa mãe, paulista de Catanduva, paulistana de adoção desde os 6 anos, usava  "mermo" com frequência.

Não sei se por serem os pais dela do Vale do Paraíba (Bananal) havia muitas expressões e pronúncias - que também uso- diferentes daquelas usada pelos paulistanos. Ou se foi por outro tipo de "contaminação."


----------



## uchi.m

No norte do Paraná, não usamos o tu, embora usemos o imperativo, a 2ª pessoa do singular, no lugar da 3ª pessoa, quando a pessoa é você (_vai passear!_, _compra pão pra mim?_, _desliga o ar condicionado, por favor? etc._)

De vez em quando se usa também os pronomes na 2ª pessoa do singular, menos o pronome pessoal, tu.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

djlaranja said:


> é 'me*jjj*mo' ou 'me*sh*mo' o que sai.


Acho que "meshmo" só se você fosse gringo. No Brasil, as possibilidades para os falantes nativos são [ˈmeʒmʊ], [ˈmezmʊ], [ˈmeɦmʊ], [ˈmeɣmʊ] e até [ˈmemʊ]. Agora [ˈmesmʊ] e [ˈmeʃmʊ] parecem ferir os padrões fonotáticos do português, porque as sibilantes normalmente incorporam a sonoridade da consoante seguinte.

Em inglês já é o contrário; a sibilante segue a sonoridade do fone anterior. Por isso _boys_, _books _e _eggs _são pronunciados como [boɪ̯z], [bʊks] e [ɛgz]. Uma vez que existe essa diferença entre as duas línguas, faz sentido que muitos brasileiros pronuncem _snake_, por exemplo, como [zneɪ̯k] em vez de [sneɪ̯k]. Agora brasileiro falando "meshmo" eu nunca tinha visto...

----[EDIT]----

Pensando melhor, a comparação com a língua inglesa não foi muito feliz; afinal, a sibilante em _mesmo _tanto segue quanto precede um fone sonoro. De modo que até os falantes de inglês pronunciariam "mezmo". É, acho que só argentino falaria "meshmo" mesmo...


----------



## djlaranja

Ariel Knightly, talvez isto lhe decepcione, mas tentei representar o(s) fonema(s) e o fiz muito mal.
De fato, não consigo saber direito o que significam as representações fonéticas que você usou.

Segue a discussão sem que eu possa ajudar, creio 

Ao menos espero não mais atrapalhar.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

djlaranja said:


> Ariel Knightly, talvez isto lhe decepcione, mas tentei representar o(s) fonema(s) e o fiz muito mal.
> De fato, não consigo saber direito o que significam as representações fonéticas que você usou.
> 
> Segue a discussão sem que eu possa ajudar, creio
> 
> Ao menos espero não mais atrapalhar.


Djlaranja, eu tenho que me desculpar. Afinal, é óbvio que nem todas as pessoas conhecem os sinais fonéticos. A coisa é mais ou menos assim:

[ˈmeʒmʊ] - mejmo
[ˈmezmʊ] - mezmo
 [ˈmeɦmʊ] - mermo (relaxado)
 [ˈmeɣmʊ] - mermo (tenso)
[ˈmemʊ] - memo
[ˈmesmʊ] - messmo
 [ˈmeʃmʊ] - mexmo


----------



## djlaranja

Ariel Knightly said:


> Djlaranja, eu tenho que me desculpar. Afinal, é óbvio que nem todas as pessoas conhecem os sinais fonéticos. A coisa é mais ou menos assim:
> 
> [ˈmeʒmʊ] - mejmo
> [ˈmezmʊ] - mezmo
> [ˈmeɦmʊ] - mermo (relaxado)
> [ˈmeɣmʊ] - mermo (tenso)
> [ˈmemʊ] - memo
> [ˈmesmʊ] - messmo
> [ˈmeʃmʊ] - mexmo



Então talvez eu quisesse dizer que sai algo assim [ˈmeʒmʊ] (mejmo) ou assim [ˈmeʃmʊ] (mexmo). Neste último caso de o ʃ for chiado e não sibilante.

Calo-me, doravante! 

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Que isso, djlaranja! Achei tudo o que você disse até agora bastante pertinente. Não acho que você deva se calar.

O que eu tinha tentado te explicar com aquele meu post burramente complicado é que dificilmente você de fato pronuncie _mesmo _como "meshmo", como diz que faz. Se você colocar a mão no seu pescoço vai perceber que suas cordas vocais vibram quando você pronuncia consoantes como [m], * e [v], por exemplo. Isso significa que esses sons são sonoros. Você também pode fazer o mesmo teste com as consoantes [p] e [f] e vai perceber que nesse caso não há vibração; ou seja, são consoantes surdas. O que normalmente acontece em português é que a sonoridade das consoantes acaba afetando o s que vem antes. Por isso nós falamos custo como "cushto" ou "cussto" mas desde como "dejde" ou "dezde", entende? É que [t] é uma consoante surda e [d] uma consoante sonora. Daí eu achar estranho você dizer que pronuncia "meshmo".*


----------



## Vanda

Dlaranja, você sumiu faz um tempão, agora que apareceu, faça o favor de não sumir de novo.  Não liga pros/as meninos/as, não. Eles gostam de mostrar que sabem fonética e se esquecem que só meia dúzia entende o alfabeto fonético, mas os outros foreros, que não entendem, fazem questão de ouvir o que você e os outros que não lançam mão desse alfabeto têm a dizer.


----------



## Alentugano

Eu acho que digo alguma coisa parecida com _"me*jj*mo"_ como se estivesse lá um _jota_. Me_*sh*_mo e me_*s*_mo (com "s" sibilante), creio que não são comuns por estas bandas...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> ... mas os outros foreros, que não entendem, fazem questão de ouvir o que você e os outros que não lançam mão desse alfabeto têm a dizer.


Acho que todos fazemos, os que entendem e os que não entendem os sinais. A propósito, prometo que agora vou me esforçar para só "mostrar que sei fonética" quando for realmente inevitável.


----------



## Alandria

[ɛ veh'dadʒhttp://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fricativa_palatoalveolar_sonora, 'tẽmus ki nus fa'zeɾ ẽtẽ'deh pɾuz 'otɾuz 'mẽbɾuz du fɔɾu]


----------



## Istriano

['ɔ̝ljä kɪ lo'kʊɾä]


----------



## Vanda

Alandria said:


> [ɛ veh'dadʒ, 'tẽmus ki nus fa'zeɾ ẽtẽ'deh pɾuz 'otɾuz 'mẽbɾuz du fɔɾu]



Este é realmente o objetivo do fórum, Alandria!



Istriano said:


> ['ɔ̝ljä kɪ lo'kʊɾä]


E não é?


----------



## bleuboia

Ola!

Quis saber, se alguem sabe, no sul de Brasil, onde se usa "tu", tambem se usa os possessivos "seu,sua" ou "teu,tua"?

Ex:
Tu vem com seu amigo? (o amigo de você)
ou
Tu vem com teu amigo? (o amigo de você)

(Você vem com o seu amigo?)

Ja sei que se usa os verbos na 3ra pessoa como os de "você", mas não estou seguro do possessivo.

Obrigado


----------



## mglenadel

No Sul se usa 'teu'/'tua' com os 'tu'.


----------



## Löwenfrau

mglenadel said:


> No Sul se usa 'teu'/'tua' com os 'tu'.


 

Apenas uma observação: em textos escritos informalmente é muito comum que se misture os tratamentos; por exemplo:

"Oi querida, puxa, eu também queria muito falar contigo! Como vão as coisas? E aquele problema com a sua mãe?"


----------



## guihenning

Em fala relaxada e entre amigos eu diria até que a *tendência* é que os possessivos da segunda pessoa predominem, mesmo que não se esse o 'tu' explicitamente.

«Vai lá com os teus amigos.»
«E a tua mãe falou o quê?»
«Fim de semana descemos pra tua casa de praia?»


----------

